# Samsung UN32J4000AF



## KareDany (Sep 25, 2017)

Buenos días colegas.

Intento reparar TV LED Marca Samsung y Modelo UN32J4000AF fabricado en México. No enciende y en el main board no hay ningún voltaje de alimentación (ni siquiera los 5 volts de Stand-By).El adaptador de Corriente Alterna (AC) externo está bien pues entrega 19 Volts y pasan al interior del main board a través del conector de corriente directa (DC). Necesito esquema para continuar revisando la placa. Muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda al respecto.

Un saludo de:

KareDany.


----------



## Inbloom (Oct 10, 2017)

ya probaste desconctando la main de la fuente de alimentacion y conectantola a la linea de ac tiene qe ensender los leds internos de la pantalla si ensienden la fuente esta bien  y la main es el problema


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 10, 2017)

Amigo, Inbloom, eso es posible hacerlo cuando la fuente de poder es interna. En el modelo que comenta el KareDany la fuente es externa (tipo cargador de notebook), por lo que no se puede hacer la prueba que comentas.

Respecto al esquema, te adelanto que dudo que sea posible de hallar. Mejor busca cortos en los reguladores. Si no se ve nada raro habría que dudar de la EEPROM o el mismo micro. Sube fotos de la tarjeta para que se te pueda orientar mejor.


----------

